# Just shed



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all! Today one of my nigrescens males has shed his skin. I took my chance to get some nice pictures of him 

1.0 _Crotalus molossus nigrescens_ (Durango, Mexico):


----------



## shaye (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow wish we could have those great pics thanx for sharing mate


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome Pictures


----------



## thals (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful black tailed rattler there Stefan, so envious!


----------

